# Motoranschluss



## Sante (23. August 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mal grundsätzlich eine Frage an euch, ich habe einen Minkota 50 E Motor und eine 140Ah Batterie auf meinem Fischerboot. Ich habe jetzt gehört, daß die Serienmäßigen Stecker die es für solche Kabel gibt, sehr unsicher sind und leicht überhitzen oder abbrennen. Zusätzlich habe ich eine Verlängerung mit einem Autoladekabel gemacht und an die Pole wird das Kabel mit einfachen Krokodielsklemmen befestigt, davon ist mir auch mit den selben Argumenten abgeraten worden...
Ich habe den Motor noch nicht in Betrieb genommen und jetzt etwas bammel!

Hat vielleicht auch wer Erfahrung wie lange ich mit dieser Batterie fahren kann?

Liebe Grüße und Petri!

Gernot


----------



## Frankia (23. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Desto länger das Kabel, desto dicker muss es sein, desto besser die Stecker. Suche bei eBay nach Anderson Hochstronstecker. 50 A würden mir reichen. Eine günstige Alternative sind auch Schweißstecker. Hab nicht soviel Schiss ;-) Die Größe der Batterie - ob 30A oder 200A - spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Sante (23. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Brauch ich da eine Sicherung drinnen?


----------



## Sante (23. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Frankia (24. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Und ja, in beide Adern sollte eine passende Sicherung eingebaut werden.



Mist... ich habe nur eine in der + Leitung. Werde zügig eine in der -Leitung nachrüsten. Am Auto muss ich dass auch unbedingt machen.


----------



## mlkzander (24. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

sicherung in minus leitung ist nicht nötig, das verlängerungskabel würde ich gleich in 10mm² machen und es mit quetschhülsen verbinden

was du brauchst gibt es z.B. auch hier: 

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Zubehoer

deine batterie wird geschätzt etwa eine reale nutzbare kapazität von grob der hälfte haben (bleiakku nass)

also nach maximal 2 stunden vollgas wird sie leer sein

bei agm, oder besser gel batterien ist die ausbeute etwas höher und vor
allem die gel ist zyklenfester, eine nassbatterie wird sehr schnell "altern"
und die nutzbare kapazität wird sich recht schnell verringern, wenn sie
zyklisch belastet wird

ich habe mir deswege gleich einen lifepo akku mit 90ah geholt, von den 90ah kann ich etwa 80ah real nutzen (also mehr als du mit deiner sauschweren 140er batterie) und habe ihn in 2 std. wieder gealden......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Die Stecker benutze ich auch, in der 50 A Version.
Die werden z.b. auch ich Gabelspapler eingesetzt. 
Eine Sicherung reicht völlig aus, da der Strom in einem geschlossenen Stromkreis überall gleich ist.
Auch in der Minus Leitung würde die sogar funktionieren. Wird aber natürlich üblicherweise in der Plus Leitung installiert.
Wenn Du gar keine Ahnunung von Elektrik hast, solltes Du vieleicht jemanden bitten der Dir hilft. Mit Stromkreisen wo so hohe Ströme fliessen, kann man schon mal leicht einen Brand auslösen.


----------



## ulf (24. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Hallo

Wenn die Sicherung unmittelbar an der Batterie sitzt, dann ist eine Sicherung vollkommen ausreichend. Die zweite Sicherung ist tatsächlich völlig überflüssig. Die Batterie ist die Quelle und wenn ein Pol geöffnet ist, dann ist der Kreislauf offen. An so einer Sicherung fällt ja auch immer etwas Spannung ab, sodaß eine zweite Sicherung sogar eher kontraproduktiv ist, wenn ich eh nur 12V oder 24V zur Verfügung habe.


> Desto länger das Kabel, desto dicker muss es sein, desto besser die Stecker


Was die Länge der Kabel mit der Qualität der Stecker zu tun hat ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Der Übergangswiderstand sollte so klein wie möglich, aber mindestens dem fließenden Strom angemessen sein. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Frankia (25. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

@Rubberduck... haste noch was von dem Zeug? Das rauch ich auch mal ! 

...lass gut sein.


----------



## Frankia (25. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Was die Länge der Kabel mit der Qualität der Stecker zu tun hat ist mir auch ein Rätsel.
> Gruß Ulf



Ich kann nicht alle Rätsel lösen ;-)


----------



## bastiv (26. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Nochmal zu den Anderson/Hochstrom Steckern, wo habt Ihr euch die dazu benötigte Crimp/Adernhülsenzange besorgt?


----------



## ulf (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Hallo

Die gibt's z.B. hier http://funkkiste.de/Werkzeuge/TRIcr...e-fuer-15-30-und-45-A-Powerpole-Kontakte.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Eckhaard (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Hatte das gleiche "Problem": Hier findet man alles:

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=172935


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



bastiv schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Anderson/Hochstrom Steckern, wo habt Ihr euch die dazu benötigte Crimp/Adernhülsenzange besorgt?



Ich habe die mit einem kleinen Brenner gelötet.
Dann bekommt man  die auch noch mal wieder los.


----------



## Der Hille (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Nicht quetschen bitte nur löten !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bastiv (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe die mit einem kleinen Brenner gelötet.
> Dann bekommt man  die auch noch mal wieder los.



Servus Tommi,

mit so einem kleinen Gasbrenner? Mit Lötzinn?

Grüße


----------



## bastiv (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

Servus Hille,

wäre schön wenn du ein paar Worte zu deinen Erfahrungen verlierst.

Grüße


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



bastiv schrieb:


> Servus Tommi,
> 
> mit so einem kleinen Gasbrenner? Mit Lötzinn?
> 
> Grüße



Genau, so ein Teil was mit Feuerzeuggas arbeitet.
Man kann natürlich auch grössere nehmen, aber das Ding reicht aus.
Normales Elektroniklot kannst Du dafür nehmen.


----------



## mlkzander (28. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*

löten macht die verbindungen anfällig gegen kabelbruch, im bootsbereich wird
nicht gelötet! weil es praktisch ständig irgendwo irgendwelche vibrationen gibt


----------



## ulf (28. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



Der Hille schrieb:


> Nicht quetschen bitte nur löten !!!!!!!!!!!



Hallo

Wenn die passende Crimpzange vorhanden ist, würde ich das immer dem Löten vorziehen. An sonsten eben möglichst großen Lötkolben oder zur Not mit der Flamme. Lötzinn mit Flußmittel taugt, es sollte nur kein dünnes SMD-Lötzinn sein. Hauptsache es geht schnell, damit nicht ohne Ende Zinn in's Kabel fließt. Wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat, dann am besten an kurzen Kabelabschnitten ein paar Versuche machen.

Welche Kabellänge und Querschnitt soll's denn jetzt werden ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. August 2013)

*AW: Motoranschluss*



mlkzander schrieb:


> löten macht die verbindungen anfällig gegen kabelbruch,


Bevor ein 10 qmm wegen Vibrationen bricht, muss aber schon einiges passieren.....


----------

